# Codes 33226 and 33234



## dimme85 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a doctor who insists on billing 33226 and 33234 together.  All the CCI edits I have found say that they cannot be billed together, even with a modifier. The situation is a 33226 is for the Left, and the 33234 is for the right.

He refers to a HRS Coding Guide.  Any one familiar with this, and know of any source that validates coding them or not coding them together?


----------



## dphillips (Mar 21, 2011)

These 2 codes cannot be billed together. If you look at the descriptions of the codes, 33226 is "repositioning" of previously implanted cardiac venous system including removal, insertion and/or replacement of generator.
33234 is "removal" of single lead system pacemaker electrode.
What exactly is it he is doing? If you can give me an example I can tell you what codes to use.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## mariecass (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you mean to bill the 33216? Not sure why would bill 33236/33234 together. Need more info, sorry!


----------



## dimme85 (Mar 28, 2011)

After going back directly to HRS, found that it was an earlier version they were saying it was allowed, but no more.  So the doc relented, and removed the charge.  Thanks.


----------

